# Solved - Pantalla primaria se apaga al conectar HDMI

## Pipeng

Holas, bueno es principalmente eso, ocupo Gnome 3 con systemd, cuando conecto el portatil al televisor a travez del hdmi se prende la television pero se apaga la pantalla del portatil, y generalmente si lo desconecto la pantalla no vuelve a encender, bueno lo que he estado haciendo es abrir la ventana de pantallas y dejarla para que se vea la mitad de ella en el lado izquerdo de la pantalla, como si la otra pantalla ya hubiera sido conctada, despues al conectarlo me aparece la mitad de la ventana en la tele y desde ahi logro cambiar la pantalla de la tele a pantalla primaria y logro ocuparla, aunque aga eso la pantalla del pc no prende como secundaria, tampoco funciona dejarlas como espejo ya que simplemente no pasa nada, aveces cuando doy vuelta las opciones casi como si fuera azar se prende la pantalla, bueno antes no tenia este problema hasta que tuve que formatear, como logro hacer que en algunos muy raros casos prender ambas pantallas se que no es un problema de drivers asi que estoy sin ideas, el cable esta bueno ya que funciona bien en windows, como no se que provoca esto no se que informacion darles.

Muchas GraciasLast edited by Pipeng on Wed Sep 23, 2015 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arctic

Lo primero es informar de la marca de la gráfica y que drivers estás usando, libres o propietarios. Las configuraciones y arhivos cambian de unos a otros.

----------

## Pipeng

Modulos:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

bnep                    9069  2 

bluetooth             213717  5 bnep

bbswitch                4288  0 

msr                     2328  0 

xt_limit                1670  2 

nf_conntrack_ipv4      11234  3 

nf_defrag_ipv4          1267  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

xt_conntrack            2793  3 

nf_conntrack           62329  2 xt_conntrack,nf_conntrack_ipv4

nf_log_ipv4             3525  3 

nf_log_common           2634  1 nf_log_ipv4

xt_LOG                  1231  3 

iptable_filter          1304  1 

ip_tables              13730  1 iptable_filter

x_tables               13968  5 ip_tables,xt_limit,xt_conntrack,xt_LOG,iptable_filter

arc4                    1816  2 

ath9k                  82581  0 

ath9k_common            7991  1 ath9k

snd_hda_codec_realtek    47843  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    39304  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek

ath9k_hw              360422  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    16832  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

mac80211              248712  1 ath9k

snd_hda_intel          16991  3 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4167  0 

snd_hda_controller     13969  1 snd_hda_intel

coretemp                5100  0 

i915                  697071  3 

snd_hda_codec          67889  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

cfg80211              178844  4 ath,ath9k_common,ath9k,mac80211

rfkill                 13425  5 cfg80211,bluetooth

snd_hwdep               5373  1 snd_hda_codec

r8169                  57440  0 

snd_pcm                63505  3 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

i2c_algo_bit            4503  1 i915

drm_kms_helper         52513  1 i915

snd_timer              15326  1 snd_pcm

kvm_intel             122103  0 

drm                   210156  5 i915,drm_kms_helper

kvm                   236548  1 kvm_intel

snd                    49915  12 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

intel_gtt              10502  1 i915

i2c_i801                8494  0 

microcode               7596  0 

mii                     3411  1 r8169

mxm_wmi                 1347  0 

acpi_cpufreq            5922  0 

xhci_pci                3059  0 

pcspkr                  1747  0 

efivars                 6257  0 

i2c_core               17897  5 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit

thermal                 8455  0 

processor              22841  9 acpi_cpufreq

video                  12307  1 i915

battery                12938  0 

thermal_sys            15916  4 video,thermal,processor,x86_pkg_temp_thermal

ac                      4317  0 

button                  4417  1 i915

wmi                     7059  1 mxm_wmi

vboxnetadp             17174  0 

vboxnetflt             13634  0 

vboxdrv               293726  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

ipv6                  256459  84 

xts                     2759  0 

gf128mul                5242  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7263  0 

cbc                     2472  0 

sha512_generic          4744  0 

sha256_generic          9668  0 

sha1_generic            1830  0 

libiscsi               31547  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    61148  1 libiscsi

tg3                   130617  0 

ptp                     8844  1 tg3

pps_core                5688  1 ptp

libphy                 20959  1 tg3

e1000                  86955  0 

fuse                   66370  1 

nfs                    99805  0 

lockd                  52598  1 nfs

grace                   1570  1 lockd

sunrpc                152030  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   136583  0 

multipath               5264  0 

linear                  3247  0 

raid10                 33592  0 

raid456                52098  0 

async_raid6_recov       1241  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1342  1 raid456

async_pq                3844  1 raid456

async_xor               2801  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                    10328  1 async_xor

async_tx                1734  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               89350  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  23688  0 

raid0                   6523  0 

dm_snapshot            24157  0 

dm_bufio               12910  1 dm_snapshot

dm_crypt               14641  0 

dm_mirror              10987  0 

dm_region_hash          6199  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7443  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 69045  5 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_bufio,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1400  0 

hid_sony               10491  0 

led_class               2863  2 ath9k,hid_sony

hid_samsung             2765  0 

hid_pl                  1352  0 

hid_petalynx            1897  0 

hid_gyration            2035  0 

sl811_hcd               8903  0 

usbhid                 22249  0 

ohci_pci                2840  0 

ohci_hcd               17055  1 ohci_pci

uhci_hcd               18669  0 

usb_storage            44717  0 

aic94xx                63766  0 

libsas                 54334  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  479311  0 

crc_t10dif              1031  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1252  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               494447  0 

megaraid_sas           89575  0 

megaraid_mbox          23772  0 

megaraid_mm             6800  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34051  0 

aacraid                68538  0 

sx8                    10860  0 

DAC960                 62038  0 

cciss                  43883  0 

3w_9xxx                29170  0 

3w_xxxx                20828  0 

mptsas                 32922  0 

scsi_transport_sas     21429  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10220  0 

scsi_transport_fc      39461  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 11266  0 

mptscsih               16145  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                54487  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22120  0 

dc395x                 26720  0 

qla1280                19184  0 

imm                     8761  0 

parport                26571  1 imm

dmx3191d                9042  0 

sym53c8xx              61771  0 

gdth                   71941  0 

advansys               44184  0 

initio                 14892  0 

BusLogic               19071  0 

arcmsr                 31036  0 

aic7xxx               104202  0 

aic79xx               108466  0 

scsi_transport_spi     17307  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     21913  0 

pdc_adma                5261  0 

sata_inic162x           6581  0 

sata_mv                23425  0 

ata_piix               22583  0 

sata_qstor              5028  0 

sata_vsc                3977  0 

sata_uli                2964  0 

sata_sis                3597  0 

sata_sx4                7883  0 

sata_nv                18274  0 

sata_via                7667  0 

sata_svw                4285  0 

sata_sil24             10087  0 

sata_sil                7199  0 

sata_promise            9799  0 

pata_sl82c105           3645  0 

pata_via                8284  0 

pata_jmicron            2419  0 

pata_marvell            2883  0 

pata_sis               10278  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2201  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4446  0 

pata_triflex            3143  0 

pata_atiixp             4451  0 

pata_opti               2761  0 

pata_amd               10239  0 

pata_ali                9093  0 

pata_it8213             3418  0 

pata_pcmcia             9724  0 

pcmcia                 29307  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10840  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3236  0 

pata_ns87410            2776  0 

pata_serverworks        5452  0 

pata_artop              4886  0 

pata_it821x             8381  0 

pata_optidma            4481  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5452  0 

pata_hpt3x3             3008  0 

pata_hpt37x            10928  0 

pata_hpt366             4864  0 

pata_cmd64x             6834  0 

pata_efar               3534  0 

pata_rz1000             2717  0 

pata_sil680             4545  0 

pata_radisys            2930  0 

pata_pdc2027x           6259  0 

pata_mpiix              2870  0 

ahci                   23112  2 

ehci_pci                3240  0 

libahci                18887  1 ahci

xhci_hcd               81212  1 xhci_pci

ehci_hcd               34699  1 ehci_pci

libata                140883  49 ahci,pata_pdc202xx_old,sata_inic162x,pata_efar,pata_opti,sata_sil,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_svw,sata_uli,sata_via,sata_vsc,pata_marvell,sata_promise,sata_mv,sata_nv,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_sil24,pata_netcell,pata_ali,pata_amd,pata_sis,pata_via,pata_sl82c105,pata_triflex,pata_ns87410,pata_ns87415,libsas,pdc_adma,pata_artop,pata_atiixp,pata_mpiix,pata_cmd64x,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_optidma,pata_hpt366,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt3x3,pata_it8213,pata_it821x,pata_serverworks,pata_pcmcia,pata_sil680,pata_rz1000,ata_piix,pata_jmicron,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x

usbcore               139743  10 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,xhci_pci,sl811_hcd

usb_common              1512  1 usbcore
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f70fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000f1ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4181

   Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #2, Speed 5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <8us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot+

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled+ Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #1, PowerLimit 75.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed+ WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending+ InProgress-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=02 ComponentID=01 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=01 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000fed19000

   Capabilities: [d94 v1] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1477

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 28

   Region 0: Memory at f7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4142

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 26

   Region 0: Memory at f7a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 41d1

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f7a1a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at f7a18000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1c03

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 29

   Region 0: Memory at f7a10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 4162

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE- FLReset+

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed unknown, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

      VC1:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=1 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=22

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [130 v1] Root Complex Link

      Desc:   PortNumber=0f ComponentID=00 EltType=Config

      Link0:   Desc:   TargetPort=00 TargetComponent=00 AssocRCRB- LinkType=MemMapped LinkValid+

         Addr:   00000000fed1c000

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #1, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 10.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

   Memory behind bridge: f7900000-f79fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #2, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #1, PowerLimit 10.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f7800000-f78fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2100000-00000000f21fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [40] Express (v2) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #4, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <16us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt+ ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #3, PowerLimit 10.000W; Interlock- NoCompl+

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState+

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range BC, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported ARIFwd-

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled ARIFwd-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

   Region 0: Memory at f7a17000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 25

   Region 0: I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Region 5: Memory at f7a16000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 41c1

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0 BAR4 Offset=00000004

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+

      AFCtrl: FLR-

      AFStatus: TP-

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at f7a15000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

   !!! Unknown header type 7f

   Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidia

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2c97

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Expansion ROM at f7980000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

      Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8411 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1477

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at f7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=0 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=0 offset=00000000

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

pcilib: sysfs_read_vpd: read failed: Connection timed out

      Not readable

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140 v1] Virtual Channel

      Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

      Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

      Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

      Status:   InProgress-

      VC0:   Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

         Arb:   Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

         Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=ff

         Status:   NegoPending- InProgress-

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

04:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0a)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1477

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27

   Region 0: I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at f2104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 4: Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000feeff00c  Data: 4122

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 01

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 4096 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Range ABCD, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

          EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

      Vector table: BAR=4 offset=00000000

      PBA: BAR=4 offset=00000800

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

      Unknown small resource type 00, will not decode more.

   Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

      CESta:   RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CEMsk:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 03-06-83-21-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

Make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="libass nsplugin profile vdpau samba extraengine scanner natspec doc ogm matroska srt rar gdm jack plymouth xattr ipv6 gnome openal opencl mplayer syslog gconf resolvconf nvidia nouveau fontconfig ffmpeg bluray midi nouveau -consolekit cpudetection acpi X python systemd udev dbus dvd alsa dri pulseaudio threads"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau modesetting vesa fbdev i915 i965 intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse"

LINGUAS="es"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" 

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

APACHE2_MODULES="*"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="*"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

ABI_X86="64"

DRACUT_MODULES="plymouth"

masters = gentoo

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="error warn info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

FEATURES="candy"

CURL_SSL="openssl"
```

Bueno, por q les pongo tanta info, bueno como ven en mi make.conf tengo puestas varias targetas que son las que me pedia X para funcionar, ahora una cosa rara es que si quito por ejemplo i915 o i965 los drivers de video no funcionan, bueno ahora estoy con la targeta de intel. Aunque si no me equivoco ahora no me pasa tanto, y por raro q parezca, antes estaba usando ffmpeg en vez de libav, cuando lo ocupaba esto me pasaba recurrentemente, despues volvi a libav y ahora casi ni pasa aunque el problema como tal sigue estando.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## Arctic

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) 

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1477 

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+ 

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx- 

   Latency: 0 

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 28 

   Region 0: Memory at f7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M] 

   Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] 

   Region 4: I/O ports at f000 [size=64] 

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] 

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit- 

      Address: feeff00c  Data: 4142 

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2 

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-) 

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME- 

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features 

      AFCap: TP+ FLR+ 

      AFCtrl: FLR- 

      AFStatus: TP- 

   Kernel driver in use: i915 

   Kernel modules: i915 
```

Lo primero que veo es que no sabes que hardware tienes instalado, mal vamos, por lo que veo, tienes dos tarjetas: Intel integrada y Geforce 7**M lo que me dice que usas un portátil. Mi ignorancia en procesadores Intel es notable, he leido que se pueden utiilizar ambas tarjetas al mismo tiempo y bla bla bla ..... pero nunca he trasteado con ese hardware.

De entrada apostaría por la tarjeta Nvidia, lo que ocurre es que estás usando la intel, por eso si eliminar el módulo i915 no funciona. Para usar la nvidia debes editar el xorg.conf y cargar el módulo nvidia. Si no vas a usar nouveau (drivers libres de nvidia) lo puedes eliminar. Seguro que alguien que tenga este hardware te puede ayudar más que yo.

La instalación de gráficas intel la tienes aquí, incluyendo vaapi para acelerar la reprodución video, la e nvidia también:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/es

----------

## Pipeng

Holas, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, al momento de instalar seguí los pasos de las wikis para la instalación de ambos drivers, incluyendo la tarjeta a ocupar y los modelos, antes no tenia este problema surgió después de una re-instalación que tuve que hacer. Ahora prefiero ocupar la intel comúnmente y si necesito mas potencia recurro a optirun que me permite ocupar la tarjeta de nvidia, pero como estos drivers funcionan y aveces no con cualquier update puedo perder los controladores gráficos, especialmente si son actualizaciones de núcleo. Respecto a lo de los drivers, lo raro es que si desabilito el i915 del make.conf no funcionan los drivers, y si quito el i965 también paran de funcionar.

Muchas Gracias.

Se me olvidaba, aqui esta mis parametros del kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> root=/dev/sda5 real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd rootfstype=ext4 acpi_backlight=vendor resume=/dev/sda6 quiet splash i915.modeset=1 psmouse.proto=imps

 

ocupo el modset del i915 para poder correr plymouth al principio, y por el momento funciona.

----------

## Pipeng

Bueno, en realidad actualmente con las actualizaciones de gnome no esta el problema, o almenos e mi no me pasa pero descubri lo que era, cuando conectada el hdmi el brillo de la pantalla principal bajaba al minimo (aqui el minimo es no ver nada), asi que instalando una app que regula el brillo en varios monitores pude restaurar la pantalla.

----------

## Pipeng

aqui esta la app:

https://github.com/lordamit/Brightness

----------

